
Ask HN: What's the best way to write an API specification in 2017? - webmaven
Swagger, RAML, API Blueprint.. there still seem to be as many options as ever with no clear winner.<p>What have your experiences been like with these tools?
======
haidrali
I have used Swagger a lot and I like it as well other option I like the most
it gituhub also let you document things

